# A few of my frogs



## littlefrog (Jul 20, 2006)

Since I haven't posted a picture in a while... Here are a few Dendrobates tinctorius ("Patricia" morph, males)







And a couple D. galactonotus 






And, somebody's uncle found a cute frog for the littlefrog:


----------



## Heather (Jul 20, 2006)

ALL your littlefrogs are adorable! 
I have *got* to get me one of those hats.... :wink:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 20, 2006)

Orchids with the frogs!! That's pretty awesome.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2006)

The colors are awesome!

I especially like the one on your daughter's head! She's awfully cute, by the way, and growing so fast!


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2006)

Great frogs. Thanks Rob.


----------

